# A costly Weekend for Dad



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I've been bitten by my own rule, the boy gets to play with all my slots. Thankfully it wasn't my Rebel Charger, but two cars stepped on and 4 gear sets decimated means a rough day for dad.










Anyone know where I can get some gear sets? and maybe replacements for these cars?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Man Sorry to hear that about the cars but I really like the fact that you share the cars with your Son, I did the same thing with my son who is now 13, when we started the track he was 8. One little rule that we had was only 1 car per person out of the cases at a time, and they always had to shut the case lid. If he had 3 buddies racing with him then only 4 cars out at a time & they had to be set down on their lane in the track, nowhere else. They were very good with the cars but I think these rules helped. I bought the stiffest cases I could find, I mean something that could take a 70lb kid standing / leaning / falling on them. If they switched cars that was fine just replace the old car in the case where they took the new one from. He & his buddies ran many of my childhood T-jets & AFX's and had a ton of fun, as did I watching & racing with them. This may help you as well as It did stop the crushed cars, I was lucky as the only thing that got crushed was a JL. 

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is that three TOMY and one Tyco? I can come up with replacements out of parts containers. but, I'll be gone until next weekend and won't be able to ship until then.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

p 71 i,m not laughing at yer loss it,s the situation yer in that stikes me funny. all that stuff can be replaced. can u imagine how the boy feels? "augh shit i just broke the old mans car". boosted just put down some good trak laws. run 1 put 1 away. good luck to ya n look up al p when he gets back. there,s nothin money cant fix! this hobby is a hoot!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Your only a kid once....*

plymouth71,

Doh....I feel your pain. My three Nephews came over earlier tonight and raced slot cars with Fletcher and Bree that made 5 kids total. Was out numbered badly so, just kept casting bodies while they had there way with my stuff. 

Luckily I only found one car on the floor and it didn't get stepped on. They have been told to never just leave a car on the floor and just grab another one. They listened pretty good to that rule this time.

Fletcher's New Jasper Corvette had the Tomy Chassis installed upside down. lol Kids playing with toys means breakage eventually. Dang it.

Well I peeked into the room and they had a bunch of my Horror Clix on the track and they were running them over. I picked up a bunch of those...Grrrr but, then when they heard my stern "I am not very Happy" remark they went upstairs. I told them everything was fine and wasn't mad (lie) and next time they came over they need to leave the figures alone. Hey the Clix figures were sitting around the basement.

The one thing I don't alow is for anyone to get into the cases on the walls. That is a Big No, No!! 
Fletcher is real good about racing slot cars when it is just me and him. Kids are just looking for a good time. Choosing slots over video games kinda puts a smile on my face so, let them go at it...yeah. :hat:

Bob...all in all my slot car fatality rate has been luckily low with my Nephews...zilla


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Will Send You Replacement Axle Assemblies And Pinion Gears At No Charge. Supply Me With A Shipping Address And That You Continue To Share Your Slot Cars With The Youngins Is All I Ask. Is That 3 Turbos And A Tyco? Dan


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What a great community! 
I'm laughing a few rear end gear sets for some fun track time.
great trade. 
for cheap parts the Mattle $3.00 chassis and budsho has some turbo srt.
2 SRT REAR AXLE ASSEMBLY WITH TIRES AXLE PINION AND BULKHEAD $5.00 

For the Kids I let run LifeLike T chassis at 12 - 15 volts and get lots of run time on them.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Wow, thanks for the support!*

Wow guys, Thanks for the offers. Actually it is 3 tomy's and one tyco this weekend, last weekend he stripped 2 more tyco's including his Doc Hudson car. I figured that since it put his favourite car out of commision it might break him of the habit, alas it didn't. This time the casualties included his second favourite, our tyco bandit with knobby tires.

I sat down with him afterwards and explained how the slot car worked and why it broke. He is very analytical for a 4 year old (he asks alot of questions and knows when you're B.S.'ing him (uncanny, like his mother!)). The thing he doesn't understand is the concept of money. We've tried to explain it in different ways, but even being paid for chores doesn't quite break it down enough for him. No big deal, at least it's not like he stab's my leather couch every week, once was enough. 










Someone on another forum mentioned giving him his own pit kit with cars just for him. I think I will do this. He's got his tyco Doc Hudson, Opa's Grain Hauling AFX Semi, and Jimmie Johnson's Life like Nascar. I'll have to check on feepay for some chassis's and spare bodies. Maybe we'll customize a few for him too!
This is going to end up a good thing... He's an awesome kid, and I'm thankful he enjoy's playing with me.. LoL :thumbsup:

I'll PM when I get home! Any ideas for the customs guys??? I'm already working on a 4-gear conversion for a plastic 43 "Mr.The King" for him...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ply I feel your pain and I too will contribute to your cause. Send me an address and I might have a car or two to donate to his own personal collection. Lets get him started right and early. If he has some of his own cars to call HIS, maybe this will keep him more on top of caring for them. Maybe not but let's get him started right.

PM me your address bro.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you guys for your generousity. I very much appreciate it. I really love this hobby. I've never had such great support from any of my other hobbies like drawing vomit, and painting wet spaghetti and picking my nose. I always say you can pick you friends and you can pick your nose but you can't pick you friends nose! 

But I digress, I'm definately continuing to share my slot stuff with my son, and it looks like I might have to expand on that... 

http://hoslotracer.com/content/our-hobby-good-hands-0


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

When my kids were younger I let them do whatever they wanted on the racetrack and with the cars that I had left out. My table was 4x7 and the layout was a folded 8. I usually had in the neighborhood of 100 cars on the table. The cars ranged from t-jets and AFX magnatraction all the way to super stock g-plus and patriots. I remember coming home on a Friday evening and going to the basement. They were down there with about 5 or 6 of their friends, ages from about 8 to about 13. They were having a blast. All 3 televisions were on. The biggest had some playstation game on that nobody was paying any attention to. The computer was on and they were listening to some rock and roll that was being pumped thru the surround sound system. I still had the yellow ramps and jumps that I played with when I was that age. They would line up toy people and then run a car up the jump and into the crowd. They would spend the next several minutes trying to find the people, the car, and the parts. They would hoot and holler and laugh till they were holding their sides. Their favorite car was and an old beat up repainted afx superbird. The car was painted and ugly off white with one broken window post but most of the rear wing was still there. They called the car Joe Dirt, as this movie was popular at the time. The next day I would assess the damage. They got pretty good at finding springs and small parts. They would leave them in a small container for me to fix their cars. The ones that didn’t run would be in the front row along the main straight. I always fixed them and never complained to them about cost or told them that they couldn’t do something. My youngest son past away 9 years ago at the age of 12. I don’t have him here but I do have the memories of him with his brother and friends laughing their butts off. You don’t know how long you will have them, so enjoy it and don’t worry about a few parts.

Peace, Verb


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree,

My three year old loves the slot table, and all the great cars. I've got it landscaped and to him it's the coolest hotwheels playset in the world, and the cars run too! He's only wrecked the gears in one tyco truck, but is able most times to pull some good laps. 

When he was a little younger he only wanted to push the cars, but now he wants to drive! He really liked my trucks, so now that's what I'm collecting /customizing mostly. He's got 2 tow trucks, a bunch of AFX rigs, a couple Tyco us-1 trucks, and I've been buying blanks from Mattell, and have built him a Cement Truck, Flatbed, 2 firetrucks, a cube van, a crane truck, a job-site pickup with generator trailer, an Ice cream Truck and many more. One of his favourite non-trucks is a Tyco Max Traxx buggy - he calls it his skid-steer!

My wife loves it cause she gets a break when I get home, but I love it for the hours spent (and to be spent) with my little boy. When he gets a little older I'll let him play with my full-size toys (vintage VW's and Suzuki Samurais)

gotta start them off right!

john


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> Wow guys, Thanks for the offers. Actually it is 3 tomy's and one tyco this weekend, last weekend he stripped 2 more tyco's including his Doc Hudson car. I figured that since it put his favourite car out of commision it might break him of the habit, alas it didn't. This time the casualties included his second favourite, our tyco bandit with knobby tires.
> 
> I sat down with him afterwards and explained how the slot car worked and why it broke. He is very analytical for a 4 year old (he asks alot of questions and knows when you're B.S.'ing him (uncanny, like his mother!)). The thing he doesn't understand is the concept of money. We've tried to explain it in different ways, but even being paid for chores doesn't quite break it down enough for him. No big deal, at least it's not like he stab's my leather couch every week, once was enough.
> 
> ...


THE PARTS SHIPPED TODAY. I THINK I LEFT THE TIRES ON. OK WITH YOU? THANX FOR THE PIC. HE LOOKS LIKE HE KNOWS WHAT FUN IS. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. CHEERS, DAN


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

JVerb said:


> When my kids were younger I let them do whatever they wanted on the racetrack and with the cars that I had left out. My table was 4x7 and the layout was a folded 8. I usually had in the neighborhood of 100 cars on the table. The cars ranged from t-jets and AFX magnatraction all the way to super stock g-plus and patriots. I remember coming home on a Friday evening and going to the basement. They were down there with about 5 or 6 of their friends, ages from about 8 to about 13. They were having a blast. All 3 televisions were on. The biggest had some playstation game on that nobody was paying any attention to. The computer was on and they were listening to some rock and roll that was being pumped thru the surround sound system. I still had the yellow ramps and jumps that I played with when I was that age. They would line up toy people and then run a car up the jump and into the crowd. They would spend the next several minutes trying to find the people, the car, and the parts. They would hoot and holler and laugh till they were holding their sides. Their favorite car was and an old beat up repainted afx superbird. The car was painted and ugly off white with one broken window post but most of the rear wing was still there. They called the car Joe Dirt, as this movie was popular at the time. The next day I would assess the damage. They got pretty good at finding springs and small parts. They would leave them in a small container for me to fix their cars. The ones that didn’t run would be in the front row along the main straight. I always fixed them and never complained to them about cost or told them that they couldn’t do something. My youngest son past away 9 years ago at the age of 12. I don’t have him here but I do have the memories of him with his brother and friends laughing their butts off. You don’t know how long you will have them, so enjoy it and don’t worry about a few parts.
> 
> Peace, Verb



Verb you had me wearing a big smile and even giggling at your story. And how they lined up some people to crash into!!!lol Then I read about your son passing. My heart is bleeding for you now. Thank God for good solid happy memories. I have to now reflect to when we were little kids having nothing but fun. Life is very short. We must enjoy every minute of every hour of every day.

Thanks for sharing. You have my support and prayers.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Losing a child is something that should never happen, I feel for you. My Wife's sister passed away at 3 days, she did not create the memories that you were able to share, but she still had a profound and lasting effect on the family. Cherish those memories and keep them close to your heart. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey, I hope I didn’t put a damper on things with my story. I just wanted to point out the fact that we should all take some time to “live in the moment”. I think back to all the good times I have had playing with slot cars. I remember one Christmas I got a drag strip with a tree. If I recall correctly my neighbor had a bunch of track that was the same as the drag strip. My 2 brothers and 3 sisters and a couple of the neighbor kids would lie on the floor of the basement and would run cars all night on this track. My youngest brother was delegated to the job of returning the cars to the starting line. After about and hour he figured out that a shoe box and a piece of clothes line would work better that walking back and forth. My Mom still comments in regards to her chopped up clothesline. 

Peace, Verb


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL. nahh just letting you know we feel for ya. I have some great memories alreadyand I'm going to make more every day.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

JVerb said:


> Hey, I hope I didn’t put a damper on things with my story. I just wanted to point out the fact that we should all take some time to “live in the moment”. I think back to all the good times I have had playing with slot cars. I remember one Christmas I got a drag strip with a tree. If I recall correctly my neighbor had a bunch of track that was the same as the drag strip. My 2 brothers and 3 sisters and a couple of the neighbor kids would lie on the floor of the basement and would run cars all night on this track. My youngest brother was delegated to the job of returning the cars to the starting line. After about and hour he figured out that a shoe box and a piece of clothes line would work better that walking back and forth. My Mom still comments in regards to her chopped up clothesline.
> 
> Peace, Verb


Not at all. Really it's all good. ANd thanks for sharing bro. We feel for ya is all I was saying.



plymouth71 said:


> LoL. nahh just letting you know we feel for ya. I have some great memories alreadyand I'm going to make more every day.



Well said.

And please send me an address to ship too.:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> And please send me an address to ship too.:thumbsup:


Check your PM's. I'm sure I sent it to you, it's in Mesa. If not I will send it tonight!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

JVerb said:


> Hey, I hope I didn’t put a damper on things with my story. I just wanted to point out the fact that we should all take some time to “live in the moment”. I think back to all the good times I have had playing with slot cars. I remember one Christmas I got a drag strip with a tree. If I recall correctly my neighbor had a bunch of track that was the same as the drag strip. My 2 brothers and 3 sisters and a couple of the neighbor kids would lie on the floor of the basement and would run cars all night on this track. My youngest brother was delegated to the job of returning the cars to the starting line. After about and hour he figured out that a shoe box and a piece of clothes line would work better that walking back and forth. My Mom still comments in regards to her chopped up clothesline.
> 
> Peace, Verb


I don`t know how others felt about it but i have read it at least 5 times. Thank you for sharing it. Dan


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Check your PM's. I'm sure I sent it to you, it's in Mesa. If not I will send it tonight!



I sent your son's box out this morning. I sent him 2 cars. 1 new one 1 has a few parade laps. Hope he likes them. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

A big thank you to all who have offered assistance. The boy now has a pit kit of his own, I gave up one of mine, and he is very excited!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

some axles enroute to AZ as per your request. Happy Trails!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Is This A Great Bunch Of People Or What?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

What?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL... It is. Can't wait boys.. Heading to our first Nascar race next week, the boy is very excited and so am I.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> What?



What?:freak:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What?:freak:


WHAT?:wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys! Picked up the mail from my Aunts tonight! Received a couple of cars from Joe, Thanks Mr. Skylark, tomorrow morning when he gets up, I'll let him open up the box for himself! He's been begging me to pick up some more cars, I guess the four that came with the AW Drag strip I picked up wasn't enough. He begged me for 3 days to pick up the track, LoL. Dan (GW88) Thank you for the gears, They will be mounted the evening I get home,(I arrive at 2am.) 

I've been looking for some cars here, I'veonly come across one, a four gear mustang at Hobby Lobby. Not sure I want to spend full price or not.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Check your Sunday newspaper for Lobby Hobby 40% off coupon; good on any one item. They usually put that coupon in their ad every-other week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad you got it so fast bro. Cool beans!!!

Sorry for not having any of the inline stuff for your boy, but I am a pancake kinda guy. I am not really into the in line cars myself.

Many happy laps!!:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Cool*

DaD's a pancake man, so he's following in my footsteps, he's already learning how to feather the throttle this morning. He says thank you very much, you should have seen his eyes, they were like saucers. He has been non-stop with the batmobile, I have been offered the viper to drive, I have to lay off the throttle to let him keep up with me and win a few.

Thank you again! BTW The decals you asked me for on HOSlotracer.com will be in the mail this week!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> DaD's a pancake man, so he's following in my footsteps, he's already learning how to feather the throttle this morning. He says thank you very much, you should have seen his eyes, they were like saucers. He has been non-stop with the batmobile, I have been offered the viper to drive, I have to lay off the throttle to let him keep up with me and win a few.
> 
> Thank you again! BTW The decals you asked me for on HOSlotracer.com will be in the mail this week!



Your son made my day bud!!!     Wearing a huge smile for the rest of the day here!!!

Glad your teachng him right. It's pancakemania!!!!! :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks to AL Pink ! I received some more rear ends just before we left Phoenix. I will work on getting those chassis' back up and running this weekend. 

I picked up an AW Drag set from Big O tire, and me and my boy played with itin the evening before bed. We've nearly worn out the pickup shoes on the Super III's. Gotta break out the brass and solder on some repair patches. 

I also picked up a used Tomy AFX set as well for extra track and received 8 used beat up bodies to massage. We stopped by Hobby Lobby and he picked up an AW Ultra G Orange Dodge Challenger Concept car and I picked up a 4 gear Cuda in black. 

Thanks again guys, the boy's pit kit is coming along nicely.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dan I am glad to see your son has started a nice collection of his own. I Can't stress how important that is to keep the youngsters involved and running. Nothing like having cars to call HIS OWN!! Period!!

Keep us posted as to what he's up to and we'll see if we can get him a few more cars and maybe some replacement parts for that box.

And I would like to stress how much Dan appreciated everyone helping him and his son out, he made me some of the coolest freaking decals I ever seen. I now have "Sky High" decals for some track vehicles and THEN SOME!!!

Keep checking my Sky High RaceWay thread and see what pops up thanks to plymouth71!!!!!!

Many many thanks my brutha!!!! :wave:

Anything at all just ask.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW!! I wish I could get my 11 year old to follow that rule. 1 car on the track at a time. Last night he had all of his cars on the track. Then proceeded to break his GT40 by crashing it into the wall. 

My son is 11 and still has no concept of money. He asks for something, you tell him no and why and he complains that he should get it anyway. He has chores to do that earns him things he wants but he still doesn't do the chores. 

I was actually thinking of the "Pit-Kit" thing this morning. Get him a pit kit and tell him that it is all he is allowed to run for that day.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The boy still gets to run most of my cars, When I'm around. If it's just him, mom and baby sister, he has his pit kit to choose from, but thats it!

Joe, you are most welcome, lets not forget that you did ask previously about the decals, It co-incided very nicely. 

We've been hitting the Drag strip almost nightly, we've run through all our cars and started figuring out the needed handicap for a fair race. I've been busy working on some scoops and painting some spare bodies just to keep up with his dragster addiction!

I think next up I'm gonna be looking for some more drag car bodies. I'd love to get some more 4 gears...


----------

